# Qingdao Sigma Chemical Scammed 1,000%



## QDS Fanboy (Sep 20, 2022)

*I'm posting this post because I don't want the same victims to come out for the public good.*

First of all, I'm sorry that this is the first post on the forum.
I hope that there is no harm to anyone else in a hurry.

Hello everyone,
Now, from now on, I will tell the truth without a single lie.

I found QDS on the meso forums from last year and started ordering from *Alisa Yang,* who is higher than the rep there.

I was promised a redelivery policy and a refund before ordering, and fortunately, several orders have been successful. But few days ago QDS tried to send the product through Hong Kong post but it was returned by customs.

I asked for a refund and QDS told me it wasn't their fault it was returned from customs. So whose fault is this? Is it my fault?

QDS said they could not give me a refund. The reason was the nonsense that the product could not go back to China from Hong Kong.

So what's the difference from a foreclosure at the customs of the destination? Guys, QDS dazzles people with a very low price at first. Of course, we do the actual delivery.

However, when there is a real problem, they do not even reply. Even someone who has been ordering for a long time like me is no exception.
QDS knows nothing but money.

I'll post all the evidence below. The decision is yours. At least I'll post on other forums to avoid causing victims like me.


----------



## iGone (Sep 20, 2022)

oh wow, so surprised. who ever would have guessed.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 20, 2022)

QDS Fanboy said:


> *I'm posting this post because I don't want the same victims to come out for the public good.*
> 
> First of all, I'm sorry that this is the first post on the forum.
> I hope that there is no harm to anyone else in a hurry.
> ...


Everyone here knows DingDong is a scam and that they have many pathetic cocksuckers over at meso like that dumb cocksucker @Ttran1485 who was trying to suck their dick on this board when meso was shut down.


----------



## QDS Fanboy (Sep 20, 2022)

My answers to some questions

1. Aren't you a QDS competitor? Are you jealous of his low price?
- No, I'm not a competitor. If you wanted to attack their low prices as a competitor, you should have done it since early last year. This is not logical.

2. They say they do re-delivery, but for 150RMB it's $25, isn't it okay?
- No, they said they would resend it, but I felt strange about the behavior of the Hong Kong Post and QDS and requested a refund. However, she refused, and since then she has not responded to any of my messages.

3. Are you sure it was sent back?
I put an official inquiry to HK post office, and got an official response
The content was that items they could not export were subject to security screening.
They didn't have the ability to send in the first place.
It is also said that shipping from Hong Kong to China is not allowed.
It's all a lie.
In the end, my guess was correct.
And the tracking number shown to people is also the tracking number sent by the shipping company to other general people (general items, daily necessities, etc.)

This is an email from the Hong Kong official post office.


----------



## iGone (Sep 20, 2022)

and then you contact the HK Post about your illegal drug shipment via gmail!?
Holy fucking shit, this is some of the dumbest things I've ever fucking witnessed.


----------



## QDS Fanboy (Sep 20, 2022)

*I don't know if it will attack to me by creating multiple ID like MESO, but it doesn't matter.
Truth is more powerful than any weapon.*


----------



## Yano (Sep 20, 2022)

Oh fuck that chinese proverb shit .... hit her back with her own bullshit ,, tell her ,

 as archer it is her responsibility to have more than one string for the bow

Oh an I wouldn't be planning any Hong Kong vacations any time soon ,, genius pure genius you are.


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 20, 2022)

I’m shocked, personally. If only everyone and their mom had been screaming from the rooftops that this source was shady. 

If only.


----------



## QDS Fanboy (Sep 20, 2022)

And although Alisa Yang and Meso reps say they are not related, they act like twins.



Also, Alisa Yang is also very knowledgeable about Meso.
And most importantly, they tried to hide the fact that their QDS engineer was in police custody on the Meso forum.
This is the real reason their oils are now discontinued.
*They say the engineer has no problem at all, but he doesn't.
After attracting members' money at a low price, it will suddenly disappear at some point.


Be careful.
It's up to you to judge.*


----------



## TODAY (Sep 20, 2022)

If only you had done this research _before_ purchasing from a lab with a longstanding reputation for sketchiness and selective scamming


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 20, 2022)

TODAY said:


> If only you had done this research _before_ purchasing from a lab with a longstanding reputation for sketchiness and selective scamming


The ex-Meso guys caught some flack for being so hard on sources here, but this is exactly why we’re so hard on these crooks.

It’s easy to side with the source and think that people are just being mean when you don’t have the background story, but there’s a reason for it.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 20, 2022)

Sooo suplized


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 20, 2022)

There’s a reason we ran yellow scammer off. 
You fuckers came over here and sucked source dick to defend yellow scammer. 

No one here is surprised.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 20, 2022)

Oh, alisa is actually a fucking man


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Oh, alisa is actually a fucking man


Wait but her and I .no ! Oh god no!


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Wait but her and I .no ! Oh god no!



This is the third time you have been "fooled" recently....... Do you have something you would like to share with the group?


----------



## Stickler (Sep 20, 2022)

QDS Fanboy said:


> And although Alisa Yang and Meso reps say they are not related, they act like twins.
> View attachment 28682
> 
> 
> ...


🍿
I'm a fan of the triad comment. Fanboy getting loved LOOONG time.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 20, 2022)

They literally said on this forum before they got the boot that they only care about getting peoples money.


----------



## Stickler (Sep 20, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> This is the third time you have been "fooled" recently....... Do you have something you would like to share with the group?
> 
> View attachment 28685


Nice shoes?


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 20, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> This is the third time you have been "fooled" recently....... Do you have something you would like to share with the group?
> 
> View attachment 28685


Yes. It's perfectly normal


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 20, 2022)

QDS Fanboy said:


> And although Alisa Yang and Meso reps say they are not related, they act like twins.
> View attachment 28682
> 
> 
> ...



It's a shame you got banned over there. i love to see the noobs pull out their foam swords and yell charge! when someone goes after the source they love.


----------



## MadBret (Sep 20, 2022)

I was over there trying to hold these cunts accountable a little while back but I just grew tired of fighting with half a dozen or more cockboys thinking that qsc was the best thing to happen since sliced bread. 

The idiots that praise that source care only about the prices. They recently had a floater incident where they replaced a few floaters with, you guessed it, more floaters. The guy had a pictures and a video showing the evidence but clown shoe wearing motherfuckers over there didn't even care about it. They were more worried about the prices going up than fucking up their health. 

You can lead a horse to water but you can't make them drink. And that is too fucking funny that there brewer/engineer is in jail. 

I assumed that when they stopped producing oils, it had something to do with them being worried about sending out more floaters. 

Silly me...


----------



## loree123 (Sep 20, 2022)

Holy fuck I have been following you say incoherent and retarded shit on meso. The down syndrome comments had me pissing my pants. Nobody cares that you are retarded bro.


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 20, 2022)

loree123 said:


> Holy fuck I have been following you say incoherent and retarded shit on meso. The down syndrome comments had me pissing my pants. Nobody cares that you are retarded bro.


Sup Qingdao?


----------



## MadBret (Sep 20, 2022)

loree123 said:


> Holy fuck I have been following you say incoherent and retarded shit on meso. The down syndrome comments had me pissing my pants. Nobody cares that you are retarded bro.


Do you use lube before you let qsc enter your blown out asshole or does just thinking about them make you wet enough to enter?


----------



## loree123 (Sep 20, 2022)

MadBret said:


> Do you use lube before you let qsc enter your blown out asshole or does just thinking about them make you wet enough to enter?


I like it dry as fuck. Just like your pathetic attempts to insult people you don't know. You and ding dong should join the two inch dick club. Burn the little slanty eyes monkey scammer for all I care. Just because I eat popcorn and follow funny threads does not mean I support them fuck tard.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 20, 2022)

loree123 said:


> I like it dry as fuck. Just like your pathetic attempts to insult people you don't know. You and ding don't should join the two inch dick club. Burn the little slanty eyes monkey scammer for all I care. Just because I eat popcorn and follow funny threads does not mean I support them fuck tard.


Why are you defending them?


----------



## loree123 (Sep 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Why are you defending them?


I sure as hell am not. Just not holding a crying little baby man after he gave money to a Chinese scam like a moron. Read the fucking reviews and the thread dumbass. It's a dumpster fire.


----------



## Yano (Sep 20, 2022)

loree123 said:


> I like it dry as fuck. Just like your pathetic attempts to insult people you don't know. You and ding dong should join the two inch dick club. Burn the little slanty eyes monkey scammer for all I care. Just because I eat popcorn and follow funny threads does not mean I support them fuck tard.


oh no another interwebz tough guy ,, halp halp !!!!


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 20, 2022)

loree123 said:


> I sure as hell am not. Just not holding a crying little baby man after he gave money to a Chinese scam like a moron. Read the fucking reviews and the thread dumbass. It's a dumpster fire.


No one is doing this you ignorant fuck. Reread the posts in this thread.

PS- Go look up trannyfucker @Ttran1485 on meso, you two would make a great couple.


----------



## CJ (Sep 20, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> The ex-Meso guys caught some flack for being so hard on sources here, but this is exactly why we’re so hard on these crooks.


I disagree.

You were ENCOURAGED to run them through the ringer.


----------



## QDS Fanboy (Sep 20, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> It's a shame you got banned over there. i love to see the noobs pull out their foam swords and yell charge! when someone goes after the source they love.


Hello,
I didn't know much about the meso forum and copied the QDS post to someone else's post, so I was suspended for a while. lol.

Thank you for your help in the meso. I don't stop. As you can see, they underestimate me. To be honest, I actually know where the QDS person of meso forum in charge live. He is not in china
I'm on another level.


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 20, 2022)

CJ said:


> I disagree.
> 
> You were ENCOURAGED to run them through the ringer.


I don’t mean by the mods CJ. You guys were pretty agreeable to it.  Send0 even banned Steroidify a few times for being a piece of shit. 

Some of the others, not so much.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 20, 2022)

QDS Fanboy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm on another level.


Obviously


----------



## TODAY (Sep 20, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> The ex-Meso guys caught some flack for being so hard on sources here, but this is exactly why we’re so hard on these crooks.
> 
> It’s easy to side with the source and think that people are just being mean when you don’t have the background story, but there’s a reason for it.


I have always been a huge proponent of vicious source-bashing.


----------



## MadBret (Sep 20, 2022)

QDS Fanboy said:


> Hello,
> I didn't know much about the meso forum and copied the QDS post to someone else's post, so I was suspended for a while. lol.
> 
> Thank you for your help in the meso. I don't stop. As you can see, they underestimate me. To be honest, I actually know where the QDS person of meso forum in charge live. He is not in china
> I'm on another level.


It's been pretty common knowledge that the rep is from France. Do you actually know any more than what has been said in the thread by the rep himself? Because if you don't, that doesn't exactly scream that you are on another level. 

Fuck qsc. 

But I wouldn't hold your breath about enacting some vigilante justice against this shitty company or rep. Just keep letting others know your experience and those with half a brain that may have considered using them will hopefully go elsewhere.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 20, 2022)

TODAY said:


> I have always been a huge proponent of vicious source-bashing.


That meso thread is a wreck. Vets pointing out the obvious problems with ding dong and new accounts sucking dick and not at all worried about floaters, scams, underdosing or brewers in jail all while attacking the vets.
Then to top it off, the sellount spineless cunt Millard bans our retard QSC callout boy cuz he keeps posting proof that DingDong is a POS.
 What a fucking joke.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 20, 2022)

MadBret said:


> It's been pretty common knowledge that the rep is from France. Do you actually know any more than what has been said in the thread by the rep himself? Because if you don't, that doesn't exactly scream that you are on another level.
> 
> Fuck qsc.
> 
> But I wouldn't hold your breath about enacting some vigilante justice against this shitty company or rep. Just keep letting others know your experience and those with half a brain that may have considered using them will hopefully go elsewhere.


yeah, but the sellout spineless cunt Millard wont allow that. DingDong seems to be getting Naps level of protection from gutless Millard.


----------



## TODAY (Sep 20, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> That meso thread is a wreck. Vets pointing out the obvious problems with ding dong and new accounts sucking dick and not at all worried about floaters, scams, underdosing or brewers in jail all while attacking the vets.
> Then to top it off, the sellount spineless cunt Millard bans our retard QSC callout boy cuz he keeps posting proof that DingDong is a POS.
> What a fucking joke.


Stupid is as stupid does.

That Meso thread is a good representative example of why harm reduction matters.

The more ruthless members are towards drug dealers, the less likely scammers are to proliferate.


----------



## MadBret (Sep 20, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> yeah, but the sellout spineless cunt Millard wont allow that. DingDong seems to be getting Naps level of protection from gutless Millard.


He was banned for spamming the same copy and paste post that he made here. 

He could take his time to word it differently and won't be banned. 

I'd continue to talk trash in qsc thread and make a thread to bring light to the situation if he hasn't already. Then keep it bumped so people are sure to see it.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 20, 2022)

MadBret said:


> He was banned for spamming the same copy and paste post that he made here.
> 
> He could take his time to word it differently and won't be banned.
> 
> I'd continue to talk trash in qsc thread and make a thread to bring light to the situation if he hasn't already. Then keep it bumped so people are sure to see it.


Yeah, to their credit they are correct calling our QSC callout guy a retard. He's def on another level. He could be a bit more creative. He obviously hasn't seen how Millard dislikes people attacking sources that line his pockets with the exact same posts over and over although it was ok for Naps reps to post the same review and pics under a new person's name as well as dox. Oh shit, I forgot DingDong threatened to dox too. Yeah, good job spineless Millard.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 20, 2022)

MadBret said:


> He was banned for spamming the same copy and paste post that he made here.
> 
> He could take his time to word it differently and won't be banned.
> 
> I'd continue to talk trash in qsc thread and make a thread to bring light to the situation if he hasn't already. Then keep it bumped so people are sure to see it.


Nah the faggot Millard banned a lot of people for “spam” for calling out naps in differently worded posts


----------



## QDS Fanboy (Sep 20, 2022)

MadBret said:


> It's been pretty common knowledge that the rep is from France. Do you actually know any more than what has been said in the thread by the rep himself? Because if you don't, that doesn't exactly scream that you are on another level.
> 
> Fuck qsc.
> 
> But I wouldn't hold your breath about enacting some vigilante justice against this shitty company or rep. Just keep letting others know your experience and those with half a brain that may have considered using them will hopefully go elsewhere.


*I know which country QDS live in now*


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 20, 2022)

QDS Fanboy said:


> *I know which country QDS live in now*


Jesus, you really are retarded.


----------



## Stickler (Sep 20, 2022)

MadBret said:


> The idiots that praise that source care only about the prices. They recently had a floater incident where they replaced a few floaters with, you guessed it, more floaters. The guy had a pictures and a video showing the evidence but clown shoe wearing motherfuckers over there didn't even care about it. They were more worried about the prices going up than fucking up their health.



That's the ONLY reason to have bought Mexican Brovel decades ago. Price. The bottles were brown so you couldn't see the shit floating in the oils. Burned like hell and infected like a mofo.


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 20, 2022)

QDS Fanboy said:


> *I know which country QDS live in now*


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 20, 2022)

Stickler said:


> That's the ONLY reason to have bought Mexican Brovel decades ago. Price. The bottles were brown so you couldn't see the shit floating in the oils. Burned like hell and infected like a mofo.


DYK moment. Brovel test e was the first gear I ever used. It worked quite well for me. After that, I got hooked on Sustanon.


----------



## MadBret (Sep 20, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Yeah, to their credit they are correct calling our QSC callout guy a retard. He's def on another level. He could be a bit more creative. He obviously hasn't seen how Millard dislikes people attacking sources that line his pockets with the exact same posts over and over.


Just gotta use your noodle and you can still shit post until qsc is ready to hire a hit squad to take you out.

Honestly, they've been banned twice. I believe the 3rd time is permanent.

I may go test their patience for the fuck of it. 


RiR0 said:


> Nah the faggot Millard banned a lot of people for “spam” for calling out naps in differently worded posts


I here you, bud. But I'm fairly certain that he knows he fucked up doing that. I've been there for years and have said plenty of shit that should have caught me a ban. Shit definitely changed for the worse at meso, but hindsight being 20/20, I don't believe he would've taken the action he did. 


QDS Fanboy said:


> *I know which country QDS live in now*


Who the fuck cares?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 20, 2022)

The thread on MESO cracks me up. That site has gone full-circle. A couple of years ago the retarded fanbois would have been drowned out from the start. Now they run the forum. A couple of years ago, that thread would have been burned up on the FIRST report of floaters. Now they JUSTIFY it as if it's no big deal. Reports of benzos? Meh... who cares, they're good for "sleep and recovery". 

They're so retarded that Quingdao announces they will NO LONGER SELL finished oils and the fanbois don't even start looking for a replacement source... The ship is sinking and the party goes on! LOL. 

It's all drug addict behavior. Just a bunch of 5'6" 160lb guys that don't train taking steroids. Fucking weird.


----------



## Yano (Sep 20, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> The thread on MESO cracks me up. That site has gone full-circle. A couple of years ago the retarded fanbois would have been drowned out from the start. Now they run the forum. A couple of years ago, that thread would have been burned up on the FIRST report of floaters. Now they JUSTIFY it as if it's no big deal. Reports of benzos? Meh... who cares, they're good for "sleep and recovery".
> 
> They're so retarded that Quingdao announces they will NO LONGER SELL finished oils and the fanbois don't even start looking for a replacement source... The ship is sinking and the party goes on! LOL.
> 
> It's all drug addict behavior. Just a bunch of 5'6" 160lb guys that don't train taking steroids. Fucking weird.


Just hearing about that place makes me soo fucking happy I found  a link here the night 
I was researching haahahah. One wrong click and I could of ended up in fuck stick land.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 20, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It's all drug addict behavior. Just a bunch of 5'6" 160lb guys that don't train taking steroids. Fucking weird.



No doubt about it. You can tell because they're still in the 'it's all about the drugs' phase where training and diet are of no concern to discuss.


----------



## Yano (Sep 20, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> No doubt about it. You can tell because they're still in the 'it's all about the drugs' phase where training and diet are of no concern to discuss.


For some it's not a phase they actually think that's how its supposed to be , just find the magical pot of gear at the end of the rainbow and every thing will be  all green clover and mr olympia titles

I could tag valdosta in this i suppose but why bother he wont learn.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 20, 2022)

Yano said:


> Just hearing about that place makes me soo fucking happy I found  a link here the night
> I was researching haahahah. One wrong click and I could of ended up in fuck stick land.


The irony is you would have made it over here. A bunch of us got banned last year and moved over here. You would have fit in with us.

Nature hates a vacuum but unfortunately MESO sucked in the retarded and lame. It didn't use to be that way.


----------



## Yano (Sep 20, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> The irony is you would have made it over here. A bunch of us got banned last year and moved over here. You would have fit in with us.
> 
> Nature hates a vacuum but unfortunately MESO sucked in the retarded and lame. It didn't use to be that way.


Yeah it was pretty close timing , I was just random researching things when I found this place and it was only a few months maybe not even that long that the Brit board ,, shit i forget the name went down and then that same week was the first  Meso boatlift.

Shit got hectic fast you couldn't tell the players with out a program.

I think that brit thing was called ,, UK Muscle ? ,, fuck my memory at times


----------



## loree123 (Sep 20, 2022)

Does anyone even understand the semaglutide obsession over there? Do they think they can eat KFC  and pin overpriced insulin forever? Cutting is a million times easier than packing on muscle. Idiots looking for a magic pill I guess.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 20, 2022)

loree123 said:


> Does anyone even understand the semaglutide obsession over there? Do they think they can eat KFC  and pin overpriced insulin forever? Cutting is a million times easier than packing on muscle. Idiots looking for a magic pill I guess.


I mean you can cut on kfc if you eat in a deficit. Semaglutide blunts appetite right?


----------



## loree123 (Sep 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I mean you can cut on kfc if you eat in a deficit. Semaglutide blunts appetite right?


Lmfao


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 20, 2022)

loree123 said:


> Lmfao


Are you saying kfc calories somehow exist outside of the physical realm and defy the laws physics?
Does it or does it not blunt appetite?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Are you saying kfc calories somehow exist outside of the physical realm and defy the laws physics?
> Does it or does it not blunt appetite?


shhhh... build the suspense... he's trying to impress us all!


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Are you saying kfc calories somehow exist outside of the physical realm and defy the laws physics?
> Does it or does it not blunt appetite?


Those GMO fats count for double.


----------



## shackleford (Sep 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Are you saying kfc calories somehow exist outside of the physical realm and defy the laws physics?
> Does it or does it not blunt appetite?


No col sanders, your wrong! Mama's right.


----------



## crido887 (Sep 20, 2022)

loree123 said:


> Does anyone even understand the semaglutide obsession over there? Do they think they can eat KFC  and pin overpriced insulin forever? Cutting is a million times easier than packing on muscle. Idiots looking for a magic pill I guess.


Very little understanding of how semaglutide works.
Scott Stevenson did an awesome talk on the subject


----------



## loree123 (Sep 20, 2022)

crido887 said:


> Very little understanding of how semaglutide works.
> Scott Stevenson did an awesome talk on the subject


I will check it out. I just kept hearing it's over priced and over hyped


----------



## loree123 (Sep 20, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> shhhh... build the suspense... he's trying to impress us all!





RiR0 said:


> Are you saying kfc calories somehow exist outside of the physical realm and defy the laws physics?
> Does it or does it not blunt appetite?


Bitch only spicy popeyes can do that. There exists a fourth dimensional calorie that, when matched with explosive diarrhea, leads to rapid weight loss.


----------



## crido887 (Sep 20, 2022)

loree123 said:


> I will check it out. I just kept hearing it's over priced and over hyped


I think its a game changer. There was a discussion in some of glp agonist studies that would reverse some of the fat that we have. Browning if white fat. Pretty much it would allow fat to be burned off faster as a primary source of energy.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 20, 2022)

crido887 said:


> I think its a game changer. There was a discussion in some of glp agonist studies that would reverse some of the fat that we have. Browning if white fat. Pretty much it would allow fat to be burned off faster as a primary source of energy.


Whatever happened to just taking adderall, tren, and Winstrol and eating only protein


----------



## crido887 (Sep 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Whatever happened to just taking adderall, tren, and Winstrol and eating only protein


idk. Adderall breaks my dick and turns me into an asshole. My wife hated me when I took it.

Idk about the other 2.... yet..


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Whatever happened to just taking adderall, tren, and Winstrol and eating only protein



Welp. Seem I have everything I need for my next cut.


----------



## TODAY (Sep 20, 2022)

loree123 said:


> I will check it out. I just kept hearing it's over priced and over hyped


GLP-1 agonists and GIP analogues are BY FAR the most powerful and effective anti-obesity drugs yet produced by science.

They may be overhyped in the context of bodybuilding, but they're pretty remarkable drugs all things considered.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 20, 2022)

crido887 said:


> idk. Adderall breaks my dick and turns me into an asshole. My wife hated me when I took it.
> 
> Idk about the other 2.... yet..


She doesn’t sound very supportive


----------



## loree123 (Sep 20, 2022)

TODAY said:


> GLP-1 agonists and GIP analogues are BY FAR the most powerful and effective anti-obesity drugs yet produced by science.
> 
> They may be overhyped in the context of bodybuilding, but they're pretty remarkable drugs all things considered.


Good point I seem to see everything in a bodybuilding context


----------



## Stickler (Sep 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Whatever happened to just taking adderall, tren, and Winstrol and eating only protein


Wait.. don't hate! You're being racist towards my ADHD diagnosis.  Reported!


----------



## crido887 (Sep 21, 2022)

loree123 said:


> Good point I seem to see everything in a bodybuilding context


any of these drugs can be seen on a bodybuilding context. especially for something that can help insulin sensitivity control and aid hunger pains for a possible contest prep. There have also been talk about mystatin inhibitition from GLP-A but that is speculated at this moment. So would it work in a cut and be beneficial for muscle retention?

it is still all new technology but lets see if it makes it before we all die from thyroid  cancer and pancreatitis. 









						Amelioration of muscle wasting by glucagon‐like peptide‐1 receptor agonist in muscle atrophy
					

Skeletal muscle atrophy is defined as a reduction of muscle mass caused by excessive protein degradation. However, the development of therapeutic interventions is still in an early stage. Although glucagon‐like peptide‐1 receptor (GLP‐1R) ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Jet Labs (Sep 21, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> This is the third time you have been "fooled" recently....... Do you have something you would like to share with the group?
> 
> View attachment 28685



Looks like one hell of a Friday night to me ha ha


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 21, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Wait.. don't hate! You're being racist towards my ADHD diagnosis.  Reported!


Oh I was being serious. I used to eat adderall like candy when I’d cut and run as much tren and Winstrol as I could tolerate


----------



## loree123 (Sep 21, 2022)

Jet Labs said:


> Looks like one hell of a Friday night to me ha ha


Wait what do you mean you have a dick? 😆


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 21, 2022)

loree123 said:


> Wait what do you mean you have a dick? 😆


He’s just a dumb fucking source that doesn’t realize he will never be a member


----------



## Jet Labs (Sep 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> He’s just a dumb fucking source that doesn’t realize he will never be a member


----------



## loree123 (Sep 21, 2022)

Jet Labs said:


> View attachment 28725


Come on just once let us hang out with the cool kids here.....


----------



## Jet Labs (Sep 21, 2022)

loree123 said:


> Come on just once let us hang out with the cool kids here.....



I ain't the one making a fuss lol.


----------



## loree123 (Sep 21, 2022)

crido887 said:


> I think its a game changer. There was a discussion in some of glp agonist studies that would reverse some of the fat that we have. Browning if white fat. Pretty much it would allow fat to be burned off faster as a primary source of energy.


Well I look forward to some guinea pigs letting us know lol.


----------



## Valdosta (Sep 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> He’s just a dumb fucking source that doesn’t realize he will never be a member


He usually goes out of his way to help people with homebrewing though so that's something you gotta give him credit for.
definitely isnt a good look when sources do the tazz strat and appear in threads about other sources though


----------



## QDS Fanboy (Sep 22, 2022)

@MisterSuperGod 
Is that QDS manager in meso us a permanent banned?
And I want to be active in meso fr.
By the way, they deleted all my evidence and posts.
Why do they have different policies? Please give me an accurate explanation.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 22, 2022)

QDS Fanboy said:


> @MisterSuperGod
> Is that QDS manager in meso us a permanent banned?
> And I want to be active in meso fr.
> By the way, they deleted all my evidence and posts.
> Why do they have different policies? Please give me an accurate explanation.



It better be. That's ban #3.

Meso FR only paid for the name as far as i know. That's where the affiliation ends. It's a typical source board where sources are protected and users are banned for calling them out.


----------



## crido887 (Sep 22, 2022)

QDS Fanboy said:


> @MisterSuperGod
> Is that QDS manager in meso us a permanent banned?
> And I want to be active in meso fr.
> By the way, they deleted all my evidence and posts.
> Why do they have different policies? Please give me an accurate explanation.


Because you kept spamming across multiple threads(even threads that had nothing to do with the situation), made 3 accounts, and acted like a child.


----------



## QDS Fanboy (Sep 22, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> It better be. That's ban #3.
> 
> Meso FR only paid for the name as far as i know. That's where the affiliation ends. It's a typical source board where sources are protected and users are banned for calling them out.


I posted there in French a few days ago, but it got deleted and banned.
Damn, it's so different from MESO US!!!
Does QDS pay and advertise there?
The French will also be deceived.
I have to stop it!!!


----------



## QDS Fanboy (Sep 22, 2022)

crido887 said:


> Because you kept spamming across multiple threads(even threads that had nothing to do with the situation), made 3 accounts, and acted like a child.


Oh Jesus Christ!!!!!!!!!!
you were here!
I only thought of your breasts all day.
I can give up everything for your dating
please DM me.


----------



## crido887 (Sep 22, 2022)

QDS Fanboy said:


> Oh Jesus Christ!!!!!!!!!!
> you were here!
> I only thought of your breasts all day.
> I can give up everything for your dating
> please DM me.


Are you mad you lost your birthday money to the Chinese?


----------



## QDS Fanboy (Sep 22, 2022)

crido887 said:


> Are you mad you lost your birthday money to the Chinese?


Your my money funny?
OK,
If I could date your titties, 10 times the amount I was scammed would be fine.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 22, 2022)

QDS Fanboy said:


> I posted there in French a few days ago, but it got deleted and banned.
> Damn, it's so different from MESO US!!!
> Does QDS pay and advertise there?
> The French will also be deceived.
> I have to stop it!!!



The way they protect sources over there i would have to think that Dingdong pays rent or supplies the mods with freebies.

Not really sure what you can do over there. If they deleted what you posted already doing it again will result in the same.


----------



## Cochino (Sep 22, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> The thread on MESO cracks me up. That site has gone full-circle. A couple of years ago the retarded fanbois would have been drowned out from the start. Now they run the forum. A couple of years ago, that thread would have been burned up on the FIRST report of floaters. Now they JUSTIFY it as if it's no big deal. Reports of benzos? Meh... who cares, they're good for "sleep and recovery".
> 
> They're so retarded that *Quingdao* announces they will NO LONGER SELL finished oils and the fanbois don't even start looking for a replacement source... The ship is sinking and the party goes on! LOL.
> 
> It's all drug addict behavior. Just a bunch of 5'6" 160lb guys that don't train taking steroids. Fucking weird.


Now see , you actually got the spelling right on the bolded. 

I knew they were shady fuckers when they didn't put the u after the q in their name or else I would have bought the whole inventory  of their $6 dollar testosterone .

Some of us country boys got smarts real good


----------

